# Howto-stage4

## Koala[3K]

Si ca intéresse qqun de créer son propre stage4 (=stage3 configuré + packages perso), j'ai rédigé ce howto pour un copain qui avait téléchargé tous les distfiles sur une partition windows, en prévision d'un passage de l'adsl au 56k  :Wink: .

P.S : faites pas trop attention aux fautes d'orthographes..  :Wink: 

```

premio fo être en root pour toutes les opérations qui vont suivre

Pour faire ton stage 4, il y a 2 cas de figures :

1.- tu veux le créer comme une copie de ton système existant

ou

2.- tu veux le créer pour un autre système pour faire du cross compiling (compilation croisée pour une autre architecture) par exemple

------

1. Copie de ton propre système :

------

- Tu doit d'abord t'assurer que tu auras assez d'espace disque pour pouvoir stocker un second système (c'est pas un problème je suppose ;)

- effectue un emerge clean pour supprimer tous les packages inutiles

- nettoie (supprime) le contenu des répertoires temporaires /tmp, /var/tmp/portage

- démonte tout ce qui est possible (lecteur CD, partition windows, /proc, /mnt/.init.d)

- maintenant que ton système est prêt, tu peux commencer l'archivage avec tar :

pour utiliser bzip2 : tar -cvjpf /stage4.tbz2 /

pour utiliser gzip  : tar -cvzpf /stage4.tgz /

- t'a plus qu'à tout remonter et à copier ton stage 4 la où bon te semble ;)

------

2. Création d'un nouveau système :

------

- créer le répertoire où tu copieras ton nouveau système : exemple /mnt/stage4

- "détarer" un stage 1 2 ou 3 dans ce répertoire : se placer dans /mnt/stage4 puis : tar -xvjpf /la_ou_ya_ton_stage/stageX.tbz2

- monter le /mnt/stage4/proc : mount -o bind /proc /mnt/stage4/proc

- chrooter le nouveau système /mnt/stage4 : chroot /mnt/stage4 /bin/bash

On se trouve maintenant a l'intérieur du second système

- créer le répertoire /win

- monter la partition windows : mount /dev/hdxx /win -t vfat

- créer un lien symbolique entre le répertoire contenant l'ensemble des packages et le répertoire /usr/portage/distfiles : ln -s /win/ton_rep_avec_les_distfiles/ /usr/portgae/distfiles

- tu suis les instructions dans le manuel d'installation sur gentoo.org en fonction du stage que tu as installé initialement

- si tu veux réinstaller les même packages que ceux qui sont présent sur ton propre système (à ne faire qu'après avoir accomplit toutes les instructions du manuel d'installation) :

        - va dans une console de ton premier système (pas celle qui est chrootée ;)

        - copie le fichier /var/cache/edb/world (qui contient tous les packages non systèmes que tu as installés) dans /mnt/stage4/tmp

        - revient dans ton shell chrooté

        - tu lances cette commande, qui parcourt tous les packages listés dans le fichier et les installe : for package in `cat /tmp/world` ; do emerge -u $package ; done

        //commentaire : j'utilise emerge -u car peut être certains de ces packages seront déjà installés à cause des dépendances. Ca évite qu'il ne compile 2 fois le même package ;)

- quand ton système est configuré aux petits oignons, et après nettoyage des répertoires temporaires (voir 1.), on effectue la dernière phase d'archivage

On ressort du système chrooté (ctrl+d ou exit)

- démontage du répertoire /proc de ton système chrooté : umount /mnt/stage4/proc

- archivage à partir d'une console non chrooté :

bzip2 : tar -cvjpf /stage4.tbz2 /mnt/stage4

gzip  : tar -cvzpf /stage4.tgz /mnt/stage4

et voila t'a un stage4 tout neuf et prêt à être installé sur une autre machine ;)

```

----------

## kasper

merci pour le post Koala[3K], ca peut grave servir pour changer de filesystem ou simplement pour backuper avant de tenter... lilith   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

